# 1 Year Anniversary exploring



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 5, 2015)

Hello All, 

As the title says, today is my 1 year exploring 

I have met some great people in that year and have been some amazing places. There are many more of you yet to meet! 

Big thank you to the nice comments I've received on my reports and I intend to keep bringing you more this year also!

Thanks again everyone

DirtyJigsaw


----------



## krela (Jan 5, 2015)

Happy anniversary.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 5, 2015)

Happy anniversary..you have been some great places


----------



## Landie_Man (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm about to hit my sixth! Keep at it mate!


----------



## krela (Jan 5, 2015)

Technically about 15 for me, but I've not been anywhere for 3 or 4 years so not really.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks for all the comments 

Landie_Man, I intend too!!


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 5, 2015)

Keep going! You'll soon be a veteran! So many good reports, especially your Belgian adventures.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 5, 2015)

tumble1 said:


> Keep going! You'll soon be a veteran! So many good reports, especially your Belgian adventures.



When do I become a veteran member??

Thanks very much, more Belgian adventures to come this year too


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 5, 2015)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> When do I become a veteran member??
> 
> Thanks very much, more Belgian adventures to come this year too



I wasn't paying attention, I noticed had become a veteran in November. I joined in August the previous year.
Looking forward to more of your reports.


----------



## stu8fish (Jan 5, 2015)

You have been busy and nailed some great spots out there.
Keep up the Exploring and most excellent photography dude.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 5, 2015)

stu8fish said:


> You have been busy and nailed some great spots out there.
> Keep up the Exploring and most excellent photography dude.



I have been busy yes  haha
I shall keep up the exploring. Thank you for the kind words


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 5, 2015)

And what a year! Keep it up mate!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 5, 2015)

UrbanX said:


> And what a year! Keep it up mate!



Thanking you


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 8, 2015)

WOOO! Veteran member! 1 year on the forum! Thanks everyone!


----------



## brickworx (Jan 9, 2015)

1 year?!? ... Wow, you certainly get around my friend, seen a lot of reports from you in the space of 365 days.....great work.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 9, 2015)

brickworx said:


> 1 year?!? ... Wow, you certainly get around my friend, seen a lot of reports from you in the space of 365 days.....great work.



Yeah man, 1 year on the 5th 
Im yet to get out and about this year yet, and I found out I have tonsillitis today too  Still, maybe an explore Monday up north hopefully


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 9, 2015)

And here's to many more years exploring and ace photography.Happy Anniversary.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 9, 2015)

flyboys90 said:


> And here's to many more years exploring and ace photography.Happy Anniversary.



Thanks flyboys90!


----------



## mookster (Jan 11, 2015)

Tis my 6th anniversary in June this year....actually been doing it for five and a half years exactly to the day today!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 11, 2015)

mookster said:


> Tis my 6th anniversary in June this year....actually been doing it for five and a half years exactly to the day today!



Im sureto be exploring for that amount of time aswell. Happy 5.5 year anniversary mate!


----------



## mookster (Jan 12, 2015)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> Im sureto be exploring for that amount of time aswell. Happy 5.5 year anniversary mate!



I've not counted properly but I think over the last five and a half years I've done just over 300 explores, this year I'm aiming to do 100! Got some big plans thats for sure haha


----------

